# For the cheese family!!



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hope that you got to meet your babybel today & that it was just a wonderful moment , one that you will never forget and treasure for ever.

Love
Andrea
x 

PS I hope I got the date right, it is the 10th October isn't it!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Ohhh fab  Hope today has been magical for you with babybel 

xxx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

MR Cheese and MRs CHeese I hope today has been wonderful you so deserve it

Chris, Jack and Harry xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I hope it went well today!

x x x


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Hope you are having the greatest day with many more to follow.
Sarah


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Hope it went well today.

Nefe
xx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Awww mr and mrs cheese
i hope you had an amazing day meeting your babybel
so happy for you both x x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Ahhh thanks you lot, and Andrea who is just a fab lady!!

I will use this thread to chat about our intros ( if and when i get on this week!!!, lol ).

We met Babybel yesterday for a whole 4 hours and it was magical. He is just a fantastic little boy, very very happy smiling giggling and laughable little boy. Not one cry or even a little strop in that time.

I had a bit of feeding time with him and gave him a yogurt which was a very funny moment for me as he decided it would be much more fun dressing his new daddy in it, which we all laughed about.
Just a lovely little boy, and the big + he looks just like his new forever Daddy (poor little mite).

The FC are fantastic to be fair, felt at ease within no time. They also have a couple of children which we decided to all the children including our little boy, Ballons of their favourite characters (they all loved them) !! and it was a great ice breaker.

The cheese family are getting there. xx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Aww Cheese, what a precious precious day.

I really look forward to reading all about your little boy and you all as a family as the weeks progress.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

aww what a special day, how wonderful that he looks like his Daddy   

Keep us posted.

I am so excited to hear the next part of your journey.

xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

How fantastic!
I am so so pleased for you and the mrs   

x x x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

So exciting to read your update, sorry I got the day wrong, I thought it was Friday you were meeting your little man!! 

What special memories you will always have and treasure & what a lovely thought of taking ballons for everyone of the children in the FH.

Continue to enjoy every moment and let us know how things are going when you can......you'll not have much time now!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Andrea,

You didnt get the day wrong hun, we were put back a day, a bit of red of tape.

Just getting the car ready for day no.2


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Enjoy day number 2!!

Dam red tapes gets in the way of everything!!

Don't forget to take some wipes............could be more yogurt to come today!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

Mr & Mrs Cheese 

We are so pleased for the both of you.

Look forward to reading your updates.

ShazJohnx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

I hope day 2 goes just as well as the first   

A forever family at last - enjoy


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Mr and Mrs Cheese and babybel!!

So happy to read about your first day its so lovely and it brings back memories of our intros and the first feeding time  u will never ever forget these early days and the magic has only just begun enjoy your lovely little man

Dawny
xx


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Aw so so glad Mr & Mrs Cheese and Babybel are all having fun getting to know one another....congratulations to you all.  

Katie x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations Mr & Mrs Cheese, sounds like you and Babybel are having a lovely time  

Cindy


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I have only just seen this and as i wasnt on the site for ages i never realised cheesey that this was happening for u and mrs cheesey and im soooooooooooooo happy for you both.

Kate and DJ xx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Awww Mr Cheese - sounds like your introductions are going really well.  That's great


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi all,
Thanks for the regards again.

The intros are going really well as a matter of fact they are fantastic. Cant say enough about the FC, they are both fab.

Babybel moves in this week and we are really looking forward to that. He is such a placid happy little baby boy. We have both fell in love with him.


Cheese xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Cheesey this is so lovely to read and im so happy for you.

Its good that the FC are nice as well - my mum and step dad are FC and the 2 kiddies they have now go to court in december to decide on adoption or back to mum - if they go to adoption like yourselves the adopted parents have to spend the days with my parents.

Kate xx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

oh cheese   
im so so happy for you all
you are going to be an amazing daddy, and mrs cheese is going to be a wonderful mummy
and babybel is going to have such a happy funfilled life with you both
lots of love to you all for a very happy future together    
and congratulations 
love Danni x x x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Excellent news that babybel will be moving in with you very soon.

Its fun and great doing intros (PLUS Knackering!!!) BUT the best bit is bringing our children home for ever!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

oooohh, i am so so pleased for you both, you must be on cloud 9, its a wonderful feeling isnt it, i still cant believe that we have our little one, its like shes always been with us but i just didnt give birth to her!  enjoy every moment of being a family.

Julia x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

great news for the cheeses i'm so happy for you all

pam xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi all,

We have had our little one all day today, on our own and it just felt fantastic.

He such a fab little boy, we have seen him cry about twice and the rest of the time he giggles and laughs. We are head over heels with him.
We bring him home Friday, so not long now

Thanks all


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

OMG thats so exciting
yay


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Brilliant news   Roll on Friday


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Roll on tomorrow.

i wish you lots of love, luck and happiness for the start of what will  be just a truly remarkable start to your family of three! 
Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya,

Well D day tomorrow. We spent the whole day again with him today, he has been great all day. Lots of cuddles and hugs.
We took him shopping for the for presents for the FC today and it was lovely. Lots of people stopping us to talk to him. Defo a granny magnet.

Babybel is coming home

Cheese xxx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

thinking of you all tomorrow
such a special day
bet you dont sleep tonight  
cant wait to hear how your 1st night as parents go


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just wanted to wish mr and mrs cheese the safe arrival of little perfect babybel... you must be so excited you will make wonderful parents he is such a lucky little boy


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

wow i am so excited for you and happy that you are bringing Babybel home with you today.

Nefe
xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

[fly]*ITS COMING HOME DAY AT LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/fly]


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Good luck for today with your son coming home


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

I hope today has been a very lovely day for you all.

I'm sure it s been a very emotional day and we all can't wait to hear how things are going.

Mrs Cheese it would be great to hear form you if you ever feel like chatting to us all, not as though its not nice talking to Mr Cheese!!!   

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i hope today has been a lovely day, although filled with such emotion i'm sure. Starts to finally sink in now and feel so real at last doesn't it   (well i know that's how we felt on moving in day) 

congratulations to you all 

pam xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Me & Mrs Cheese

I hope today has been a very special day for you, hopse your first day and evening of parenting goes well.

Can't wait to hear how it went

Lots of hugs    ^pompo

crazybabe


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Well babybel is now home and it has been a bit of a day really, a day of 2 halfs really.

Very sad this morning, but we took him swimming this afternoon and he loved it to bits (we both thought it would be great for bonding), we had lots of giggles and laughter. Nothing seems to phase this little man always happy.

So we now feel like the Cheese Family, with a house full of laughter and fun.

Our dreams have come true!!


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Jon & Debs

Every time i read your mesages they fill me up with tears of joy! 

I am so happy for you both .......three of you now, a happy family and a happy time a head for you all.

Enjoy every minute they grow up so fast, i should know!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Mr & Mrs Cheese, im so pleased to hear babybel is home finally with you both. 

Glad the swimming went well and hope the rest of the day was ok for you all  

Jo xxx

p.s... poor little boy looking like his daddy


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Oh Wow, congratulations Mr & Mrs Cheese on becoming the proud parents of babybel!

Truely so happy for you all - sounds like you are all settling down very quickly and very well to family life.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Mr and Mrs Cheese - what a wonderful start to your life as parents. So very happy for you. 

CG xxxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

congrats to the cheeses!!! 

i have tears in my eyes reading your posts - tears of joy may i add!    great news. so very happy for you all. keep us all posted.

lots of love camly and DH x x x x


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

oh wow Mr & Mrs Cheese i am sooo happy for you that Babybel is home for good.

You are now a family of three!!!, excellent i can't stop smiling for you all.

Lots of love

Nefe
xx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm so pleased you have your son home with you.

Wonderful news. So so happy for your both.

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Mr and Mrs Cheese, I am so delighted for you and your little man, wishing you a happy future as a family.

L x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

I am so so pleased for you all, enjoy your little one. I feel so bonded to my little girl now that i feel we have always had her but i just didnt give birth to her.

Julia x


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

So so wonderful to hear that you have your son home for good      

enjoy every minute of being a family - home at last  & together forever  

Congratulations!
With lots of love 
Sarah & DH
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats Mr and Mrs Chessey 

Your son is with you at last.

Kate and Daniel xx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya cheeses

just wondering how your new family were doing? i kjnow u prob dont have any spare time to post but just thought i would say hope your all having a great time.

love camly x x x x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Everything is fab here, Babybel has filled the house full of laughter.
He really is a funny little man and i must say he is at such a fab age for those who are considering younger children.

Our whole friends and family network has been gripped by the love bug with this little man, although there are many people that need to meet him him still. Nothing seems to phase this little baby boy. He takes it all in his stride.
Must say though the foster family have done such a fab job bringing him up, been very lucky on that front

Lots of Cheesy smiles in this house

xxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

AWWWW.................lovely!

thats great news. glad its going so well, i have a huge smile on  my face whilst reading this.

congrats again cheeses  x x x x


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yay for cheesy smiles and many more of them           

I love a happy ending


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Thats wonderful news  

Look forward to hearing more stories  

Jo x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

I am so happy for you Mr & Mrs Cheese, it sounds like your little boy has settled in lovely bless him, how is the sleepless nights going.

Love to you all

crazybabe


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya,

Thanks for the messages, Crazybabe, No sleepless nights and i repeat NO sleepless nights  . Babybel sleeps right through and a whole 12 hours. 

Very lucky Cheese family


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Mr & Mrs Cheese

Gosh you are very lucky that babybel sleeps a whole 12 hours,what have you been up to over the weekend, have you been many places with babybel yet, it's gone very cold today though.

take care

crazybabe


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

I know we are very lucky, sleeps 7 pm to 7am  

We have had mini days out, a few visits to family and friends.

Been swimming, couple of soft play areas, out for a couple of meals and we are starting to plan our holidays in the new year.

We both love it, best thing we have ever done

x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Lovely to hear that your all having a fantastic time, its only the beginning!!

You'll have so much more to look forward, what a wonderful Christmas you'll have this year & I bet there will be one spoilt little boy in your house this year...I mean babybel not you Jon!!

Keep us posted, wonderful he is sleeping as well as he is doing, he obviously is a very happy and settled little boy, with parents like you & Mrs Cheese he couldn't be anything else!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

What a lovely start to family life! So pleased everything has worked out so well. It must be great to get on with all those family days out you've hankered after all these years. 

Sleeping 12 hours a night - what a star!!  

CG xxxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Good to see some great news on the boards for you lovely lot.
  
We have a review on the 10th of November, which should be ok. We also had babybels SW out today to see how things are going.
It is like he has always been with us, apart from we are both knackered as he is a active little cheese  .

We had a boys day today and i took him swimming (Mrs Cheese went shopping) with a friend of mine and his little ones, everybody loved it including Babybel who spends all his time laughing and giggling. After the swim we went for a coffee and whilst me and babybel were waiting for our friends to arrive, nearly the whole coffee shop came over to Babybel to give him plenty of attention which of course he lapped up, very funny and then i caught him flirting with a younglady  through the window which also tickled me   

Got to say i am loving being a Daddy and i know Mrs Cheese is loving being a Mummy, it has been worth going through all the heartache over the years and to be at this point on the Adoption road.

To all those who are still waiting it is worth every moment, just fab 

The Cheeses x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

awwww   am so pleased for you all, hes such a lucky boy having a mummy and daddy like you two and i bet you feel the same having him as your babybel  

sounds like you're having a fabulous time and how cool is it that its almost christmas and you're a proper family at last!    

love hearing the stories  

jo x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya all,

Just thought i would catch up. 

We had our 2nd review today and we will be shortly starting the ball rolling to legally Adopt Babybel. Should have it all done and dusted by March.

Everything has been going really well with the little chap and Mrs Cheese went a bit mad in the next sale and nearly bought the shop, had to sort that one out, lol.

He has settled in really well and is such a happy little boy, just a joy to be with.

One thing i have been shocked with how much hard work it is and we only have one little one, but it is great and worth everything we have gone through over the years.

We are taking Babybel for his little hollibobs over the weekend so we are really looking forward to that.

The Cheese's x


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi cheeses  

Lovely to hear all is going well with lil babybel  
Hope you have a fab holiday, 1st of many to come  

Love Danni x x


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

WELL DONE AND CONGRATRS


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

dont forget your soap on a rope mr cheese!


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Soap in a rope is packed and ready to go.

Shabba!!


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Happy hols! Hope you all have a wonderful time.

It's lovely to hear that all's well and you'll be legal in March.  

CG xxxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

Brill!! have a great time x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey Cheesy family

Hope your having a lovely time away!

Going to court and making things legal is lovely (we just got our new birth certs for both ours which is lovely!)

xxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Glad everything is going weel, good news on the Court front, hope it all goes through quickly.

The hard work of parenting is a bit of a shock, no matter how much babysitting you may have done previously it is completely different when it is 24/7 with your own child.

Hope you are having a great holiday.


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

lovely to read your news BUT PLEASE can you up date us more often than you have been doing!!!!  lol

Glad things are going brilliantly!!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------

